# Scooter Bug



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Scooter Bug crossed the rainbow bridge Sunday morning... 


RIP Scooter Bug


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss (((hugs)))


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oh no!! What happened?

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, what a shock! We all watched him grow up here...little Scooter Bug will be deeply missed. I am so sorry for your loss.

((((hugs and Kleenex boxes))))

atback Fran


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my God! What happened??? Fill us in when you feel up to it, but know that you have my condolences. My Smokey was there to greet Scooter Bug when he (she?) crossed the Bridge. You couldn't ask for a better escort than Smokey. Scooter Bug is in good paws. atback


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry for your lost. Is Scooter the cat in your avatar?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nooo!!  He's the kitty we all wanted to steal from you since the day he was introduced to us. 

I feel like we've lost one of our own. I'm so, so sorry, Amy.

Cinderella has taken him under her wings at the Bridge.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Scooter Bug.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry you lost him. He was truly a sweetheart.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

oh no, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scooter Bug.  My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No! NO! Oh, no! I am so sorry. (((((_great big hugs for you_)))))


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Big *hugs* for you
Sorry for the loss of your lovely cat : (


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! What a shock! Huge huge and condolences to you on your loss. Just tragic. I'm so sorry.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Thankyou, and yes that's him in my avatar.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

i'm so sorry....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Amy, when you're ready, would you tell us what happened? Little Scooter was one of my favorite kitties. *hugs*


----------

